# LO*LYSTICS Car Show WoodLand



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Here are a few pics i took out there today, it was difficult to get good shots because allot of the cars were parked real close together and my camera is shity............ good turn out !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hop pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 30 2007, 10:30 PM~8904472
> *hop pics
> *


x2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

it was good seeing you Eddie thanks again bro


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 30 2007, 10:33 PM~8904506
> *it was good seeing you Eddie thanks again bro
> *


Thank you bro, my bad it took me til' today to get them its work that kept me from getting them sooner........ this is the only pic i could get of your car at the hop because i was all the way in the back at the time, but i think it did good


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Couldn't make it so good looking out.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

this dude had 4 w7 JL Audio Subs        
i used to have two and i was like Damn !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for tha pic of my car bro :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 30 2007, 10:49 PM~8904632
> *thanks for tha pic of my car bro :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

makes me want to get one !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

good pics thanks for sharing


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63_@Sep 30 2007, 10:57 PM~8904702
> *good pics thanks for sharing
> *


no problem homie.........


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

they did a good job on the show


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks a gen for the pics bro


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

no problem homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

nice pics RegalKing


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks means allot coming from you, i hope to by next year have a real camera and be able to learn some real skillz............... how bout you teach a class :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Regal King, SUNNYD, *exotic rider*


POST THE PICTURES YOU KNOW WHICH ONES !!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 11:20 PM~8904846
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Regal King, SUNNYD, exotic rider
> POST THE PICTURES YOU KNOW WHICH ONES !!!
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

IM NOT BIG ON MOTORCYCLES BUT THIS ONE IS TIGHT !!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 30 2007, 11:25 PM~8904870
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN  :0
> *


EXACTLY ---POST THEM


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 11:25 PM~8904871
> *IM NOT BIG ON MOTORCYCLES BUT THIS ONE IS TIGHT !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an Impalas plaque in front of it?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

YES ........................ DIDNT MAKE SENSE TO ME EITHER :dunno:

MAYBE ITS A ONE OF A KIND IMPALA? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

P.S. FREE MESSY MARV !!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 11:37 PM~8904917
> *P.S.    FREE MESSY MARV !!!
> 
> 
> ...


what did he do?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I HEARD ITS FOR A CONCEALED WEAPON :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

CONGRATS TO MY HOMIE TITO'S SON ANGEL FOR WINNING WITH HIS PEDDLE CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics keep them coming


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

HOMIE JOSE'S RIDE...............................


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE FEW PICS I POSTED UP.........................
IM TIRED AND GOING TO PASS THE F**K OUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




THANKS LOLYSTICS FOR A GREAT SHOW :thumbsup:



























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





**REGAL KING* (EDDIE)*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 10:40 PM~8904552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like bumber checkin to me :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

thats a kingfish product 4u  63z bumper chekin 4 sho


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKS 4 SHARING


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev+Oct 1 2007, 06:50 AM~8905729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homie


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great Pics Regal King .... You heading to the show this Saturday?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Low Vintage.......................... Hope so if the job doesnt interfere


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 10:50 PM~8904972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING THE RIDE LOOKS GOOD GOOD SHOW


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

nice pic THANKS for posting. I hope you had a good time


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics Regal King.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

GREAT PICS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Tito this is for you bro


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Oct 1 2007, 12:17 PM~8908357
> *nice pic THANKS for posting. I hope you had a good time
> *


x2 nice pics


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Tim this is for you 





































Hit bumper three times ....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

just orderd a new frame will get it right sooner or later


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 1 2007, 03:10 PM~8909196
> *Tim this is for you
> 
> 
> ...


be back next year packin heat :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2007, 03:47 PM~8909467
> *just orderd a new frame will get it right sooner or later
> *


New frame !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Why would you do that?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

CAUSE HE WANT TO I GUESS :dunno: ---JUST WAITING FOR MORE PICS


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

this car is sick as fuck! i think it was the cleanest there!



> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 1 2007, 12:55 AM~8904678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 1 2007, 05:36 PM~8910153
> *this car is sick as fuck! i think it was the cleanest there!
> *


These one was off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2007, 04:42 PM~8909816
> *CAUSE HE WANT TO I GUESS :dunno: ---JUST WAITING FOR MORE PICS
> *


:uh: not the answer I'm looking for Tito :uh:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2007, 03:47 PM~8909467
> *just orderd a new frame will get it right sooner or later
> *


Should of got a frame built rite the 1st time instead of fuck around with nobody shops like stinkyfish


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 1 2007, 03:03 PM~8909135
> *Tito this is for you bro
> 
> 
> ...


congrats on your sons win it was cool meeting you bro


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 1 2007, 06:47 PM~8910643
> *:uh: not the answer I'm looking for Tito :uh:
> *


cracked it at the belly 4" could fix but just askin for trouble tired of fixin this and that just better to just start over :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

that fuckin sucks bro who are you going to for a new frame


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks like it was a good show, wish i would have made it. But Elkochino wil be out for sure for 2008 !


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 1 2007, 02:10 PM~8909196
> *Tim this is for you
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THAT HANGIN FROM THE FRONT BUMBER


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2007, 08:09 PM~8912079
> *congrats on your sons win it was cool meeting you bro
> *



LUCKY KID .GOOD GOING LIL TITO. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 1 2007, 03:03 PM~8909135
> *Tito this is for you bro
> 
> 
> ...




that's 1 lucky little man congrats :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 1 2007, 09:54 PM~8912563
> *that's 1 lucky little man congrats  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thanks homie


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 1 2007, 10:12 PM~8912739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: on the nice pics.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Oct 1 2007, 11:20 PM~8912844
> *:thumbsup: on the nice pics.
> *


Thanks bro you guys put it down at the show big time. I got more pics of you guys. Im just gettin back to Colo from the show. Could not have asked for more perfect weather! It was just perfect.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 10:53 PM~8904667
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 1 2007, 10:44 PM~8913007
> *nice
> *


thanks bro it was cool meeting you


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

you too --by the way what did you hit?????


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 1 2007, 09:13 PM~8912117
> *cracked it at the belly 4" could fix but just askin for trouble tired of fixin this and that just better to just start over  :angry:
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS .


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 2 2007, 07:26 AM~8914383
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS .
> *


its all good tho, we whent into the pit and gave it all we had knowing evry one else was locked up higher im not the one scared and stayed in the parking lot ( swing what you bring ) :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 07:30 AM~8914710
> *its all good tho, we whent into the pit and gave it all we had knowing evry one else was locked up higher im not the one scared and stayed in the parking lot ( swing what you bring ) :biggrin:
> *


  Glad you guys came out. Which ride was yours?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 2 2007, 08:35 AM~8914747
> *  Glad you guys came out.  Which ride was yours?
> *


the 41 chevy, you didnt see it hittin bumper :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 2 2007, 08:35 AM~8914747
> *  Glad you guys came out.  Which ride was yours?
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 11:31 AM~8916450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you did good homie, I saw the bumper samck a good three times, the crowd loved it too


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 08:30 AM~8914710
> *its all good tho, we whent into the pit and gave it all we had knowing evry one else was locked up higher im not the one scared and stayed in the parking lot ( swing what you bring ) :biggrin:
> *


you shouldnt use others peoples higher lockup as an excuse just cause you cant lock your up as high, :0


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 1 2007, 10:27 PM~8912923
> *Thanks bro you guys put it down at the show big time. I got more pics of you guys. Im just gettin back to Colo from the show.  Could not have asked for more perfect weather! It was just perfect.
> *


A Homie thanks for the props and for comming all the way down to check out the show.Yes everything turned out nice.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 11:33 PM~8904902
> *YES ........................ DIDNT MAKE SENSE TO  ME EITHER :dunno:
> 
> MAYBE ITS A ONE OF A KIND IMPALA? :biggrin:
> *


yup it is


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey dose any one have any pix of the guys up on the roof during the hop if you do let me know


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Oct 2 2007, 07:32 PM~8919378
> *Hey dose any one have any pix of the guys up on the roof during the hop if you do let me know
> *


:biggrin: you guys didn't take any pics of the fight below? Must have been a good view from up there...........


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 2 2007, 07:55 PM~8919541
> *:biggrin: you guys didn't take any pics of the fight below? Must have been a good view from up there...........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 2 2007, 08:55 PM~8919541
> *:biggrin: you guys didn't take any pics of the fight below? Must have been a good view from up there...........
> *


na I kept away from the drama


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK IN WOODLAND!
THIS IS WHAT I SEEN OUT THERE!












































































































































































:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 2 2007, 06:55 PM~8919541
> *:biggrin: you guys didn't take any pics of the fight below? Must have been a good view from up there...........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK IN WOODLAND!
> THIS IS WHAT I SEEN OUT THERE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

tooooooooooooooo much information !!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJEyuatZqbE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2007, 12:03 PM~8924457
> *:roflmao:
> *


This shit is hella funny .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 3 2007, 11:49 AM~8924365
> *tooooooooooooooo much information !!!!!!!
> *









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

hey regal king do u happen to have pics of that white cutlass from blvd classics hopping?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 2 2007, 04:45 PM~8918261
> *you shouldnt use others peoples higher lockup as an excuse just cause you cant lock your up as high,  :0
> *


at least my car was there to hop :0 it was a statement not an excuse its like my car hopping against yours we allready know who's going to get up higher , im working on it to get it better, we all started from the begining i dont have the luxury of a big ass shop and a ton of input on how or what to do to make it better its just me


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 3 2007, 12:12 PM~8924561
> *at least  my car was there to hop  :0 it was a statement not an excuse  its like my car hopping against yours  we allready know who's going to get up higher , im working on it to get it better, we all started from the begining  i dont have the luxury of a big ass shop and a ton of input on how or what to do to make it better its just me
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 3 2007, 12:11 PM~8924548
> *hey regal king do u happen to have pics of that white cutlass from blvd classics hopping?
> *


let me check


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Sep 30 2007, 10:56 PM~8904691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin:   Impalas representing   

Looks like a nice show! :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 1 2007, 03:03 PM~8909135
> *Tito this is for you bro
> 
> 
> ...



CUUUTE  :angel:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 3 2007, 01:00 PM~8925286
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:     Impalas representing
> 
> Looks like a nice show! :thumbsup:
> *


What are we gonna do about our niners!?!?!?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 3 2007, 02:00 PM~8925286
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:     Impalas representing
> 
> Looks like a nice show! :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah the 65 hardtop they have is one of my favorite from the club :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Oct 3 2007, 09:37 AM~8923370
> *HERE'S SOME PICS I TOOK IN WOODLAND!
> THIS IS WHAT I SEEN OUT THERE!
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 3 2007, 12:12 PM~8924561
> *at least  my car was there to hop  :0 it was a statement not an excuse  its like my car hopping against yours  we allready know who's going to get up higher , im working on it to get it better, we all started from the begining  i dont have the luxury of a big ass shop and a ton of input on how or what to do to make it better its just me
> *


WHATEVER TIM YOU WENT TO THE SHOW, GOOD FOR YOU, ALL OF 75 MILES. BIG DEAL, AND SAYING SHIT ABOUT YOUR LOCKUP IS AN EXCUSE, UNLESS YOU WENT TO THE SHOW WITH THE IDEA IN YOUR HEAD YOU WERE GONNA LOSE. IF THE LOCKUP IS 45, THAN THATS WHAT IT IS, DONT GO TO THE SHOW AT 35 THEN SAY OHWELL I WAS ONLY AT 35 AND EVERYONE ELSE WAS AT 45, YA CAUSE THEY WANTED TO WIN.... AND DIDNT A SHOP BUILD YOUR CAR? KINGFISH CUSTOMS? HMMM ONLY DIFFERENCE IS YOU GOT WHAT YOU PAID FOR. ALSO AS FOR THE TON OF INPUT I HOPE YOU WONT BE RINGING ME UP ASKING ANYMORE QUESTIONS THEN.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 3 2007, 06:31 PM~8927097
> *WHATEVER TIM YOU WENT TO THE SHOW, GOOD FOR YOU, ALL OF 75 MILES. BIG DEAL, AND SAYING SHIT ABOUT YOUR LOCKUP IS AN EXCUSE, UNLESS YOU WENT TO THE SHOW WITH THE IDEA IN YOUR HEAD YOU WERE GONNA LOSE. IF THE LOCKUP IS 45, THAN THATS WHAT IT IS, DONT GO TO THE SHOW AT 35 THEN SAY OHWELL I WAS ONLY AT 35 AND EVERYONE ELSE WAS AT 45, YA CAUSE THEY WANTED TO WIN.... AND DIDNT A SHOP BUILD YOUR CAR? KINGFISH CUSTOMS? HMMM ONLY DIFFERENCE IS YOU GOT WHAT YOU PAID FOR. ALSO AS FOR THE TON OF INPUT I HOPE YOU WONT BE RINGING ME UP ASKING ANYMORE QUESTIONS THEN.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 2 2007, 08:30 AM~8914710
> *its all good tho, we whent into the pit and gave it all we had knowing evry one else was locked up higher im not the one scared and stayed in the parking lot ( swing what you bring ) :biggrin:
> *


check it out homie if you got somthing to say you dont got to type it like you say
we were hanging out in the parking lot all day and not SCARED one bit
so with all due respects if you got somthing you want to express just got to get at me winojameSj Profile Auto Body 10275 Old Plaserville # 15 Sacra CA 95827
(916)871-9325 im not one to shit talk on the computer
when i congradulated your car fore what it did thats when you should of called me scared con todo respectos wino jameSj SAN JO living in SACRA


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Oct 3 2007, 09:40 PM~8928786
> *check it out homie if you got somthing to say you dont got to type it like you say
> we were hanging out in the parking lot all day and not SCARED one bit
> so with all due respects if you got somthing you want to express just got to get at me winojameSj Profile Auto Body 10275 Old Plaserville # 15 Sacra CA 95827
> ...


thats what i'm talking about wino. we ain't never scared.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 2 2007, 06:55 PM~8919541
> *:biggrin: you guys didn't take any pics of the fight below? Must have been a good view from up there...........
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave: Tito Cabron


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 3 2007, 10:54 PM~8928894
> *thats what i'm talking about wino. we ain't never scared.
> *


what's good bro? how you been? did you make it out last sunday?


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Oct 3 2007, 10:40 PM~8928786
> *check it out homie if you got somthing to say you dont got to type it like you say
> we were hanging out in the parking lot all day and not SCARED one bit
> so with all due respects if you got somthing you want to express just got to get at me winojameSj Profile Auto Body 10275 Old Plaserville # 15 Sacra CA 95827
> ...


Whoa...... :werd:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 10:57 PM~8904701
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 You don't see too many 58's around. Dat one is dope!!!! Two Thumbs Up!!! TTT!!!!


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Oct 14 Thee Stylistcs Show in SACRA no reg fees to hop no cash prizes "YET"
if its all about the sport not the $ all are welcome to attend


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Oct 4 2007, 06:47 PM~8934400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that yours?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THANKS BRO! SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Oct 4 2007, 05:47 PM~8934400
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LIKE HOMIE WINO SAYS NO FEES TO PUT OUT OF YOUR POCKET JUST SHOW THE KIDS HOW LOWRIDERS DO IT FROM DIFFERENT AREAS, MAKE A KID HAVE SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT MONDAY MORNING . THE TEACHERS ARE EXCITED TO SO LETS SHOW RESPECT AND LOVE TO THE SCHOOL. MOST OF THESE KIDS NEVER SEEN A CAR HOP IN PERSON. WHETHER YOUR CHIPPIN OR HITTING HIGH ITS ALL FOR THE KIDS. THANKS MANUEL


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 5 2007, 09:49 AM~8937767
> *LIKE HOMIE WINO SAYS NO FEES TO PUT OUT OF YOUR POCKET JUST SHOW THE KIDS HOW LOWRIDERS DO IT FROM DIFFERENT AREAS, MAKE A KID HAVE SOMETHING TO TALK ABOUT MONDAY MORNING . THE TEACHERS ARE EXCITED TO SO LETS SHOW RESPECT AND LOVE TO THE SCHOOL. MOST OF THESE KIDS NEVER SEEN A CAR HOP IN PERSON. WHETHER YOUR CHIPPIN OR HITTING HIGH ITS ALL FOR THE KIDS. THANKS MANUEL
> *


   thats right


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just want to thank everyone that came out and supported it wouldn't have been successful if it wasn't for u guys ,to me that was the northern ccali supersow can't wait til next year :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Oct 5 2007, 06:57 PM~8940958
> *Just want to thank everyone that came out and supported it wouldn't have been successful if it wasn't for u guys ,to me that was the northern ccali supersow can't wait til next year :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Oct 3 2007, 11:54 PM~8928894
> *thats what i'm talking about wino. we ain't never scared.
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: THATS RIGHT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Oct 1 2007, 10:20 PM~8912844
> *:thumbsup: on the nice pics.
> *


I agree! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## sixtrae (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcfadonna_@Oct 1 2007, 10:12 PM~8912739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flics..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

how much is it to get in and just check out the show?? free?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 3 2007, 12:11 PM~8924548
> *hey regal king do u happen to have pics of that white cutlass from blvd classics hopping?
> *


which one, the chipper with the bigg ass mouth???


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 9 2007, 02:18 PM~8961637
> *which one, the chipper with the bigg ass mouth???
> *


----------



## blvdclassic (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 9 2007, 02:18 PM~8961637
> *which one, the chipper with the bigg ass mouth???
> *


AINT NO ONE CHIPPING FROM BLVD CLASSICS WHAT U WANT TO NOSE DOGG SINGLE DOUBLE WHAT EVER


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://s33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenn...current=067.flv i was chippin


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvdclassic_@Oct 18 2007, 03:57 AM~9028490
> *AINT NO ONE CHIPPING FROM BLVD CLASSICS WHAT U WANT TO NOSE DOGG SINGLE DOUBLE WHAT EVER
> *


you chosse, aint no body trippin''' but ill tell you this i aint gonna hop against a 1500 dollar hopper  so you better bring something that is gonna be worth my time single double what ever!! after seein what you do, bring your double ill take on yall with me candy paint single... even homeboy 41 chev will smack back bumper on yo ass... 


since you wanna be a big mouth about shit... lets see what youll say after the fact


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 18 2007, 06:34 PM~9033777
> *you chosse, aint no body trippin'''    but ill tell you this i aint gonna hop against a 1500 dollar hopper   so you better bring something that is gonna be worth my time  single double what ever!!  after seein what you do,  bring your double  ill take on yall with me candy paint single...  even homeboy 41 chev will smack back bumper on yo ass...
> since you wanna be a big mouth about shit...  lets see what youll say after the fact
> *


 :0


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 11:07 PM~8904772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS show 
but this car should of placed first. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 18 2007, 05:34 PM~9033777
> *you chosse, aint no body trippin'''    but ill tell you this i aint gonna hop against a 1500 dollar hopper   so you better bring something that is gonna be worth my time  single double what ever!!  after seein what you do,  bring your double  ill take on yall with me candy paint single...  even homeboy 41 chev will smack back bumper on yo ass...
> since you wanna be a big mouth about shit...  lets see what youll say after the fact
> *


SO MUCH VIOLENCE!! :0 ......WHAT UP MY *****


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Oct 18 2007, 09:19 PM~9035078
> *BAD ASS show
> but this car should of placed first.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



CLEAN CAR, BUT YOU CAN'T BE FIRST WITH THE WRONG HUBCAPS!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a good time hopping my car and kickin back with everyone


----------



## blvdclassic (Oct 12, 2007)

see you in fresno dogg let the cars do the talking BLVD!!!!TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvdclassic_@Oct 18 2007, 10:59 PM~9035908
> *see you in fresno dogg let the cars do the talking BLVD!!!!TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> *


you won't see me in fresno :biggrin:


----------



## blvdclassic (Oct 12, 2007)

MY HOMIE MENO BUILT TIMS CAR HE GETS DOWN PROPS TO KINGFISH KUSTOMS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 30 2007, 10:36 PM~8904524
> *Thank you bro, my bad it took me til' today to get them its work that kept me from getting them sooner........ this is the only pic i could get of your car at the hop because i was all the way in the back at the time, but i think it did good
> 
> 
> ...



I'll post a video tomorrow


----------



## blvdclassic (Oct 12, 2007)

WHY NOT HOMIE WHAT ELSE IS CRACKING


----------



## blvdclassic (Oct 12, 2007)

CARS SWINGING HOMIE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have to buy new tires my car is my daily driver plus its a long ass drive boucing all the way down there


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvdclassic_@Oct 18 2007, 11:06 PM~9035972
> *CARS SWINGING HOMIE LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks bro I'm going to do more to it this down season


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvdclassic_@Oct 18 2007, 11:04 PM~9035950
> *MY HOMIE MENO BUILT TIMS CAR HE GETS DOWN PROPS TO KINGFISH KUSTOMS
> *


THEY DID DO THE FRAME & RACK THE FIRST BUILD , BUT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE SECOND BUILD NOR DID THEY DIAL IN THE CAR I WILL GIVE THEM CREDIT FOR THE FRAME WORK AND BATTERY RACK HOWEVER THE FRAME CRACKED IN MORE THAN ONE PLACE AND HAD TO BE REPAIRED , I TOOK IT TO WHAT IT DOES


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvdclassic_@Oct 18 2007, 10:59 PM~9035908
> *see you in fresno dogg let the cars do the talking BLVD!!!!TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> *



itsl all good homie, you couldnt have said it any better...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

here are some I'll look for the rest


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

sup 68niou1 how are you doing


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 19 2007, 09:04 PM~9042918
> *sup 68niou1 how are you doing
> *


jus here bro''' hows the bad boy!! u stillgot my # hit me up bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 19 2007, 09:19 PM~9043031
> *jus here bro'''  hows the bad boy!!    u stillgot my # hit me up bro
> *


I will bro


----------



## blvdclassic (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 18 2007, 11:10 PM~9036005
> *thanks bro I'm going to do more to it this down season
> *


thats coo we went to fresno took first in the single pump hop gotta put it down for nor cal


----------



## blvdclassic (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 19 2007, 12:39 AM~9036257
> *THEY DID DO THE FRAME & RACK THE FIRST  BUILD , BUT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE SECOND BUILD  NOR DID THEY DIAL IN THE CAR  I WILL GIVE THEM CREDIT FOR THE FRAME WORK AND BATTERY RACK HOWEVER THE FRAME CRACKED IN MORE THAN ONE PLACE AND HAD TO BE REPAIRED ,  I TOOK IT TO WHAT IT DOES
> *


fo sho tim your cars hopping either way damn i was waiting for you to tap in fresno still was flying though


----------

